
Gmail Videochat - KevinBongart
http://mail.google.com/videochat
======
alecco
Dupe.

4th in main page.

Official Google Blog: Talk face-to-face right from within Gmail
(googleblog.blogspot.com) 51 points by Anon84 15 hours ago | 50 comments

